# How soon should I see capped brood?



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I started my new hive on 4-13-12 And the hubby on hid last checked thought he saw brood. Well I had to refill feeder yesterday and did a check. They have been drawing comb and filling it on 7 of the 10 frames but I only saw one partially capped cell. The others have nectar some dark pollen, and uncapped honey. Do you think I am queenless? Do I just need to give them more time? Thanks


----------



## jeremynj (Jun 29, 2011)

How long before capped brood?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Before you see _capped_ brood, you should be seeing _UNcapped_ brood - eggs and larva. Depending on your eyesight and how the sunlight hits the frames, eggs can be difficult to see (I rarely see them). But you should be able to see larva easily. 

For new colonies on foundation, it may take a queen up to two weeks before she starts laying. Eggs will hatch at 3 days, and be capped around the 9th day. So if you started on 4/13, I'd be expecting to at least see uncapped brood by now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rather than spending tons of time searching for the queen just to see if you have one, look for eggs in the bottom of the cells a small LED pen lite and strong reading glasses help with that.
also you should be seeing this.



















Also with the pulling of frames and replaceing them you stand a greatter chance of hurting or killing the queen, stuff happens.

I have pictures of several queen on a frame but as usall they are not ready avabile. 

 Al


----------

